#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Минутный Дзадзен

## Сергей Мизов

А я приглашаю всех на минутный дзадзэн. Это глупейшая практика и я гарантирую что вы не просветлеете и за сто лет, выполняя ее. Минутный дзадзэн ничего не дает и дасть не может.

Краткое описание практики:
Она может быть в любой удобной позе, со сложенными руками в букву "О", но продолжительностью не более одной минуты!
1. Сесть в любую удобную позу
2. Запустить таймер (будильник) на одну минуту
2. Сложит возле живота руки левая сверху, большие пальцы прикасаются друг друга, вместе с ладонями образуют букву "О"
4. Глубоко вздохнув, смотреть 45% вниз потупив взгляд, полузакрытыми глазами.
5. По сигналу таймера прекратить медитацию.

В течении дня практику можно не повторять. Практика выполняется только по желанию. Длительность практики 32 года.
Вы можете использовать онлайн таймер со звуком http://www.onlinetimer.ru

Приятной медитации.

----------

Lanky (29.01.2014), Бодо (29.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (29.01.2014), Эделизи (29.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Просто сидеть, отстранившись от мира, отрешившись от чувственных желаний, с доброжелательностью, спокойной и ясной бодростью и несомненной решимостью делать это ровно одну минуту каждый день без исключения - отличная практика.

----------

Монферран (05.10.2017), Фил (29.01.2014)

----------


## Аурум

По подробности изложения напомнило пример реальной неудачной инструкции к набору шариков для жонглирования: "Встаньте прямо, ноги на ширине плеч. Дышите ровно. Начинайте жонглировать."

----------

Alex (29.01.2014), Neroli (05.02.2014), Алекс Андр (29.01.2014), Германн (30.01.2014), Николас (30.01.2014), Паня (29.01.2014), Фил (29.01.2014)

----------


## Кауко

> А я приглашаю всех на минутный дзадзэн. Это глупейшая практика и я гарантирую что вы не просветлеете и за сто лет, выполняя ее. Минутный дзадзэн ничего не дает и дасть не может.
> 
> Краткое описание практики:
> Она может быть в любой удобной позе, со сложенными руками в букву "О", но продолжительностью не более одной минуты!
> 1. Сесть в любую удобную позу
> 2. Запустить таймер (будильник) на одну минуту
> 2. Сложит возле живота руки левая сверху, большие пальцы прикасаются друг друга, вместе с ладонями образуют букву "О"
> 4. Глубоко вздохнув, смотреть 45% вниз потупив взгляд, полузакрытыми глазами.
> 5. По сигналу таймера прекратить медитацию.
> ...


А зачем?

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> отличная практика.


что же отличного ? Это глупость.

----------

Германн (30.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> А зачем?


Потому что вы все делаете только если этому придана значимость, абсолютно всё и всегда и ничего не делаете если у этого нет никакой значимости. Минутный дзадзэн не имеет никакой значимости или пользы.
Попробуете его попрактиковать ?

----------


## Кауко

> Потому что вы все делаете только если этому придана значимость, абсолютно всё и всегда и ничего не делаете если у этого нет никакой значимости. Минутный дзадзэн не имеет никакой значимости или пользы.
> Попробуете его попрактиковать ?


Спасибо, нет, если это не приносит пользы ни мне, ни другим живым существам.

----------

Германн (30.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> По подробности изложения напомнило пример реальной неудачной инструкции к набору шариков для жонглирования: "Встаньте прямо, ноги на ширине плеч. Дышите ровно. Начинайте жонглировать."


Я, напротив, отметил, что подробностей излишне много. Практика просто сидения прекрасно трансформирует ум, начиная из любого его состояния. Регулярные встречи с самим собой - лучшее, что можно сделать для познания себя.

----------

Vladiimir (29.01.2014), Влад К (29.01.2014), Монферран (05.10.2017), Фил (29.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> что же отличного ? Это глупость.


Глупость как выражение похвалы для бесполезности - это комплимент.
Но...

Люди так часто называют что-то глупостью и так редко взамен или хотя бы в ответ говорят то, что считают мудрым, что можно практически не уделять внимание подобным реакциям. Это проходит.

----------

Кеин (30.01.2014), Монферран (05.10.2017)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Спасибо, нет, если это не приносит пользы ни мне, ни другим живым существам.


А вы уверены что приносите пользу другим живым существам ? Может на минуту оставив их в покое они будут счастливы.

----------

Влад К (29.01.2014), Николас (30.01.2014), Эделизи (29.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Практика просто сидения прекрасно трансформирует ум, начиная из любого его состояния. Регулярные встречи с самим собой - лучшее, что можно сделать для познания себя.


Разве вас не устраивает собственный ум ? И вы уверены что трансформированный устроит ?

----------

Эделизи (29.01.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> А вы уверены что приносите пользу другим живым существам ? Может на минуту оставив их в покое они будут счастливы.





> Разве вас не устраивает собственный ум ? И вы уверены что трансформированный устроит ?


 :Smilie: 
Зачем Вы пригласили всех на минутный дзадзен?

----------

Федор Ф (30.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Разве вас не устраивает собственный ум ? И вы уверены что трансформированный устроит ?


Вы неплохо умеете нападать  :Smilie:  
Но можете ли Вы сказать, зачем называете ум собственным?

----------

Монферран (05.10.2017)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Зачем Вы пригласили всех на минутный дзадзен?


Потому что это глупо.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Вы неплохо умеете нападать  
> Но можете ли Вы сказать, зачем называете ум собственным?


Это самоочевидно. Чей тогда ваш ум ? Покажите кому он принадлежит.

----------


## Андрей П.

> Потому что это глупо.


Ок, всё глупо (бессмысленно) и ничего не дает. Так зачем же Вы пригласили всех делать глупость? Они же и так ее делают каждый день, каждое мгновение, разве, нет?

----------

Федор Ф (30.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это самоочевидно. Чей тогда ваш ум ? Покажите кому он принадлежит.


Ответ "никому" для Вас, конечно же, неочевиден?

----------

Монферран (05.10.2017)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Ок, всё глупо


Про "всё" не было речи. Но если вы считаете всё глупостью ваше право, но я разве приглашал всех делать всякие глупости ?

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Ответ "никому" для Вас, конечно же, неочевиден?


Нет конечно. Я же обычный человек социума. Спросите 1000 человек кому принадлежат мысли что они слышат в голове. Все ответят - "мне". И будут правы - это самоочевидно. И даже если вас спросить вы то же ответите "мне". Вы не ответите "никому". Или даже ответив так, слабо сами в свой ответ поверите. Это не самоочевидно, потому что мысли в вашей голове.

----------


## Фил

> Потому что это глупо.


Это не глупо

----------

Сергей Мизов (29.01.2014), Эделизи (29.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет конечно. Я же обычный человек социума. Спросите 1000 человек кому принадлежат мысли что они слышат в голове. Все ответят - "мне". И будут правы - это самоочевидно. И даже если вас спросить вы то же ответите "мне". Вы не ответите "никому". Или даже ответив так, слабо сами в свой ответ поверите. Это не самоочевидно, потому что мысли в вашей голове.


Вот для этого и следует различать мудрость от глупости и трансформировать ум, чтобы не говорить "мне", а понять, что за этим "мне" обнаруживается.
Если Вы - не мысли, тогда что? Если Вы - не ум, тогда что это? Если "Вы" это просто слово, ни на что толком не указывающее, тогда и вопрос принадлежности ума остается открытым.

----------

Монферран (05.10.2017)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Про "всё" не было речи. Но если вы считаете всё глупостью ваше право, но я разве приглашал делать делать всякие глупости ?


Возможно я плохо выразил суть вопроса (пост №12), но скорее всего Вы просто цепляетесь за мои слова. Мой вопрос - это конечный вопрос, Ваш ответ на него - промежуточный. Впрочем, ок, если для Вас такого ответа достаточно, то на Ваши вопросы, которые я процитировал в посте №12  также можно ответить "так надо и всё".  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (29.01.2014), Фил (29.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> "так надо и всё".


Можно еще ответить "потому что мне так захотелось"  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (29.01.2014), Андрей П. (29.01.2014), Сергей Мизов (29.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Вот для этого и следует различать мудрость от глупости и трансформировать ум, чтобы не говорить "мне", а понять, что за этим "мне" обнаруживается.
> Если Вы - не мысли, тогда что? Если Вы - не ум, тогда что это? Если "Вы" это просто слово, ни на что толком не указывающее, тогда и вопрос принадлежности ума остается открытым.


Я это человек. Некоторые люди любят задавать себе странные вопросы и по такой же логике делая выводы. Но мой ум это мой ум, а вы как хотите.

----------


## Won Soeng

Человек - это вид. А что такое Вы?

----------

Монферран (05.10.2017), Фил (29.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Человек - это вид. А что такое Вы?


Я это кто а не что. Понимаете, одушевленное это "кто" а не одушевленное "что"  :Smilie:  
К ответу выше мне нечего добавить. Если вас не устраевает ответ "я это человек", придумайте для себя тот который бы вас устроил.

----------


## Фил

> Если вас не устраевает ответ "я это человек", придумайте для себя тот который бы вас устроил.


 Конечно не устраивает такой ответ, потому что он неверен.
Правильный ответ - ответа нет  :Smilie: 

Ну если Вы не "что", а "кто", тогда вопрос
"Кто такой Вы?"

----------

Алик (29.01.2014), Влад К (29.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я это кто а не что. Понимаете, одушевленное это "кто" а не одушевленное "что"  
> К ответу выше мне нечего добавить. Если вас не устраевает ответ "я это человек", придумайте для себя тот который бы вас устроил.


Придуманные ответы ведут к ошибкам и страданиям.
Если Вы так убеждены в своем правильном понимании, не возьметесь ли ответить, что Вы называете словом "человек"?

----------

Алик (29.01.2014), Влад К (29.01.2014), Монферран (05.10.2017), Фил (29.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

Себя, я же уже ответил.

----------


## Фил

> Себя, я же уже ответил.


А я тогда кто?
Не человек в таком случае?
Если человек - это Вы?

----------

Markus (30.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Человек - это вид. А что такое Вы?


Я это кто а не что.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> А я тогда кто?


Вам лучше знать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Конечно не устраивает такой ответ, потому что он неверен.
> Правильный ответ - ответа нет


Такой ответ неправилен дважды. Во-первых, методически. Раз ответа нет - зачем его искать? Во-вторых, он не соответствует ситуации почти каждого момента сознания. Каждый момент сознания присутствует представление о "я", о собственнике этого момента. Для любого человека вопрос о "я" лежит на поверхности, и на этом поверхностном ответе движение мысли обычно и останавливается. Я - это я, что тут думать? Ответа нет - той же категории крайности. Ответа нет - что тут думать?  :Smilie: 

То, что правильный ответ крайне трудно выразить, вербализовать, объяснить, привести к нему - не то же самое, что ответа нет.
Правильный ответ заключается в том, что с помощью "я" используется указание на самую главную опору сознания в этот момент. Для маленького ребенка, несколько месяцев еще нет какого-либо представления о "я". Но он уже умеет подражать и уже понимает, получается ли у него подражать. 

"Я" в каждый конкретный момент - вполне конкретное представление и связанное с ним устремление. Лишь когда устремления успокоены - никакого "я" не удается найти, поскольку нет даже того, кто ищет.

----------

Markus (30.01.2014), Алекс Андр (29.01.2014), Масуми (17.09.2014), Монферран (05.10.2017), Фил (29.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Вам лучше знать.


Я тоже человек.
Значит, если человек - это Вы, 
То я - это Вы  :Smilie:

----------

Markus (30.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Себя, я же уже ответил.


Для повседневной жизни этого достаточно.

----------

Монферран (05.10.2017), Фил (29.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Такой ответ неправилен дважды.


тогда так: "воздержимся от ответа"
(я имел в виду результат - ответа не будет  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Won Soeng

> тогда так: "воздержимся от ответа"
> (я имел в виду результат - ответа не будет  )


В некоторых случаях это верно. Но эти случаи не относятся к правильной решимости

----------

Монферран (05.10.2017), Фил (29.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Для повседневной жизни этого достаточно.


А что есть другая ? Или вы просто так считаете.

----------

Фил (29.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Я тоже человек.
> То я - это Вы


я это я, а Вы это вы и вы это знаете, остальное просто фантазии.

----------


## Фил

> я это я, а Вы это вы и вы это знаете, остальное просто фантазии.


Тогда это Ваши фантазии.
Вы впадаете в круг взаимодоказательной тавтологии.
Я это я, 
Вы это вы,
Женщина это женщина, театр это театр и т.д.

----------

Won Soeng (29.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А что есть другая ? Или вы просто так считаете.


Конечно. Есть святая жизнь. Называемая так же благородной. Тот, кто не знает (прямо в этот момент) истины о страдании, не стремится оставить повседневную жизнь ради святой.

----------

Монферран (05.10.2017), Федор Ф (30.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Тогда это Ваши фантазии.
> Вы впадаете в круг взаимодоказательной тавтологии.


А вы ждали что то умное ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Конечно. Есть святая жизнь.


Сомневаюсь, это область гипотез. В одной религии святая жизнь, для другой та же - идиотизм. Но верить в гипотезы можно конечно.

----------


## Фил

> А вы ждали что то умное ?


Я не ждал ничего.

----------

Won Soeng (29.01.2014), Сергей Мизов (29.01.2014), Федор Ф (30.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сомневаюсь, это область гипотез. В одной религии святая жизнь, для другой та же - идиотизм. Но верить в гипотезы можно конечно.


Тем не менее, приглашаете к минутному дзадзену, хотя он как раз не имеет отношения к повседневной жизни.
Это хорошо, что Вы сомневаетесь. Сомневаетесь - значит допускаете, не отвергаете окончательно. Имеете хоть малую, сомнительную, но веру в эту гипотезу.

Пока повседневная жизни не приносит тяжесть, боль, горе, уныние и стенания, мало кто задумывается почему она их приносит.

----------

Монферран (05.10.2017)

----------


## Кузьмич

Минутный дзадзен приведет к минутному просветлению на одну минуту.

 (С) кого-то дзенского.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Тем не менее, приглашаете к минутному дзадзену, хотя он как раз не имеет отношения к повседневной жизни.


Не придавайте этому значения. Я предложил, я же и практиковал за время нашей беседы. Но и придавшие положительное значение и не придавшие не практиковали не разу за это время. Доказав что минутный дзадзэн это глупость. А придание значения этому или нет - пустословие.

----------

Won Soeng (29.01.2014)

----------


## Lanky

> что же отличного ? Это глупость.


занимательный парадокс  :Smilie: 
я себе представляю белку в клетке, вдруг она перестаёт сношаться, забивать защёчные мешки, чесаться и бегать в колесе, садится с скрещенными ногами и неподвижно и молча смотрит в одну точку. Для внешнего наблюдателя она конечно же больна и глупа.

----------

Алекс Андр (29.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> занимательный парадокс 
> я себе представляю белку в клетке, вдруг она перестаёт сношаться, забивать защёчные мешки, чесаться и бегать в колесе, садится с скрещенными ногами и неподвижно и молча смотрит в одну точку. Для внешнего наблюдателя она конечно же больна и глупа.


А я не знаю что подумают о такой белке и бывают ли такие белки вообще.

----------


## Lanky

> А я не знаю что подумают о такой белке и бывают ли такие белки вообще.


....есть многое на свете, брат Горацио, что и не снилося твоей учёности....(с)

----------

Сергей Мизов (29.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> ....есть многое на свете, брат Горацио, что и не снилося твоей учёности....(с)


Красивый такой ответ, но вот белки то нет.

----------


## Lanky

> Красивый такой ответ, но вот белки то нет.


дыкить в сущности и  клетки нет, и того кто смотрит нет, и глупости нет.

----------


## Поляков

> А я приглашаю всех на минутный дзадзэн.


Продвигайте 48-секундный дзадзэн. Это на 20% глупее!

----------

Won Soeng (29.01.2014), Алекс Андр (29.01.2014), Эделизи (29.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Продвигайте 48-секундный дзадзэн. Это на 20% глупее!


Это очень важно и серьезно. Особенно и далее подушечки, черные с красным балахоны и куча закорючек и ноликов на бумажках, на стенах.
Да ещё и 48 секунд тупого сидения (!)
Да вы мне тут всё глупость минутного дзадзэна на нет изведете.

----------


## Поляков

> Да вы мне тут всё глупость минутного дзадзэна на нет изведете.


Если глупость дзадзэна обратно пропорциональна его длительности, то 100% глупость достигается при отсутствии дзадзэна.

----------

Won Soeng (29.01.2014), Алик (29.01.2014), Андрей П. (29.01.2014), Эделизи (29.01.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Если вас не устраевает ответ "я это человек", придумайте для себя тот который бы вас устроил.


МИНУТНЫЙ ДЗАДЗЕН
я, - маленький злобный гоблин, которого 10 раз в день захлестывают волны гнева, жадности, зависти, гордости, тупости, от которых страдают окружающие. но я не хочу быть таким. я хочу быть добрым, щедрым, не завистливым, скромным, мудрым. для этого я каждый из этих десяти раз в день, когда ловлю себя на мысли, что на меня накатывает очередная волна негативных эмоций, на минуту останавливаюсь и, отрешившись от окружающего мира, пристально всматриваюсь внутрь себя, чтобы обнаружить напряжение (причину), порождающую негативную эмоцию. и, обнаружив ее, применяю искусные средства для того, чтобы вернуть своему уму равновесие :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (29.01.2014), Федор Ф (30.01.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Это очень важно и серьезно. Особенно и далее подушечки, черные с красным балахоны и куча закорючек и ноликов на бумажках, на стенах.
> Да ещё и 48 секунд тупого сидения (!)
> Да вы мне тут всё глупость минутного дзадзэна на нет изведете.


_— На самом деле самого дела нет. В самой деятельности заключена самость дела — и наоборот. Наоборот получим оборот на и таким образом перевернем образ. Я уже не говорю о природе говора в роде при уже. Ужи и узы… вы меня понимаете, мистер Андерсон? 
— Конечно, я так и думал, агент Смит. Можно мне еще затянуться?…_ (с)

----------

Влад К (29.01.2014), Фил (29.01.2014)

----------


## Бодо

А почему Вы считаете что минутный Дзадзен, является глупой практикой? 30 -ти минутные сессии или 45-ти не считаются глупыми. А почему минута, 2 минуты или 3 минуты должны быть глупыми?

----------


## Николас

> Нет конечно. Я же обычный человек социума. Спросите 1000 человек кому принадлежат мысли что они слышат в голове. Все ответят - "мне". И будут правы - это самоочевидно. И даже если вас спросить вы то же ответите "мне". Вы не ответите "никому". Или даже ответив так, слабо сами в свой ответ поверите. Это не самоочевидно, потому что мысли в вашей голове.


Можно 5 коп. вставить? Спасибо, сдачи не надо.
 А почему Вы решили, что ум в Вашей голове принадлежит Вам?
И, потом, что такое ум? Серое вещество в голове? Или что то другое?

----------

Влад К (30.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> я, - маленький злобный гоблин,


Сочувствую.

----------

Алекс Андр (30.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Можно 5 коп. вставить? Спасибо, сдачи не надо.
>  А почему Вы решили, что ум в Вашей голове принадлежит Вам?
> И, потом, что такое ум? Серое вещество в голове? Или что то другое?


А кому принадлежит ум в вашей голове ? Ум это то что вы об этом думаете.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> А почему Вы считаете что минутный Дзадзен, является глупой практикой? 30 -ти минутные сессии или 45-ти не считаются глупыми. А почему минута, 2 минуты или 3 минуты должны быть глупыми?


О! До вас "дошло". Конечно и 30 и 45 минутные сессии я так же считаю глупыми. Но это мое мнение, я никого не осуждаю за тупое сидение и по не сколько часов, но сам предпочитаю минутную глупость.
Действительно какая разница ?

----------


## Алик

> О! До вас "дошло". Конечно и 30 и 45 минутные сессии я так же считаю глупыми. Но это мое мнение, я никого не осуждаю за тупое сидение и по не сколько часов, но сам предпочитаю минутную глупость.
> Действительно какая разница ?


Действительно, разве умный человек может посвятить жизнь  ответу на вопрос : что такое Это? Глупее занятия и не придумаешь.

----------

Влад К (30.01.2014), Фил (30.01.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> А кому принадлежит ум в вашей голове ? Ум это то что вы об этом думаете.


почему Вы решили, что он именно в голове? ученым поверили? а они откуда узнали? УМ, - это что? Вы способны его найти?
попробуйте рассмотреть весь ум целиком, или хотя бы одну мысль. вот поймайте ее и рассмотрите как следует, определите в каком месте она находится, как выглядит.
вот когда сделаете это, тогда и будете утверждать, что ум Ваш или не Ваш, мысли Ваши или не Ваши, в голове все это или нет, и в Вашей ли это голове.  :Smilie: 
насчет медитации. медитация, - это инструмент, который позволяет например стать хозяином своих эмоций. если Вы не имеете таких недостатков, как я (см. мой предыдущий пост), то наверно медитация Вам не нужна. :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (30.01.2014), Влад К (30.01.2014), Фил (30.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Просто использование слов, без интереса, что они обозначают - это привычка.
Не видеть ничего, кроме привычек - это глупость.

Почему глупость? Потому что привычка (цепляние) крутит колесо страданий, так сказано. Если это можно обнаружить - глупо не пытаться этого сделать.
Осознавать глупость - недостаточно. Мудрость в том, чтобы оставить глупость без внимания. Не бороться с ней, не потакать ей.

Чему же следует уделять внимание? Возникновению глупости и причинам глупости.

Дзадзен глупость до тех пор, пока он всего лишь положение тела. Это верно.
Но не видеть в дзадзен ничего кроме положения тела - беспросветная глупость.

----------

Алекс Андр (30.01.2014), Монферран (05.10.2017), Федор Ф (30.01.2014), Фил (30.01.2014)

----------


## Бодо

> О! До вас "дошло". Конечно и 30 и 45 минутные сессии я так же считаю глупыми. Но это мое мнение, я никого не осуждаю за тупое сидение и по не сколько часов, но сам предпочитаю минутную глупость.
> Действительно какая разница ?



То есть Ваше личное мнение, заключается в том . Что практика Дзадзен, длительностью хоть 1 минута, хоть 45 минут является глупой?) 
У Вас есть какие либо аргументы, подтверждающие Ваше мнение?
Ваше мнение основано на личной практике Дзадзен?

----------


## Дубинин

> насчет медитации. медитация, - это инструмент, который позволяет например стать хозяином своих эмоций...


Ну, скажем так, не хозяином эмоций, а добытчиком "хорошо, покоя..", более дешёвым способом. (при попытке обнаружить ум, как что-то иное, чем просто предмет мысли- концепцию, например: " да чего ты "паришся", ты просто в голове сейчас так думаешь- проблем нет, кроме думания о них- это твой ум..", или " все феномены суть твой ум- который- ищи (что не нашёл? прибывай в ненахождении. Что вспомнить нечего?- зато отпустило! ))) это она твоя природа, это круто- ведь правда?- ну да вроде-правда, конечно :EEK!: ( )))

----------

Влад К (30.01.2014), Поляков (30.01.2014), Фил (30.01.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Ну, скажем так, не хозяином эмоций, а добытчиком "хорошо, покоя..", более дешёвым способом.


нет. я правильно сказал, именно хозяином. покой меня не интересует. покой моего ума не уводит от страданий ни меня, ни окружающих. длительно находясь в покое я начинаю страдать и мои близкие начинают страдать. покой, - мертвое состояние, а я продолжаю жить среди людей. а вот когда в ответ на грубость или другой всплеск эмоций я нахожу в себе силы не ответить например грубостью (т.е. не иду на поводу у своего гнева) и нахожу выход для разрядки напряженности и в результате не только предотвращаю конфликт с близким человеком (это сиюминутная цель), а еще и закладываю фундамент культуры безконфликтных отношений, нам потом всегда все легче и легче находить общий язык. вот это важно.
нирвана далеко, помощь всем живым существам немного абстрактна. а вот постараться не причинять боль хотя бы близким людям, - это то, что можно сделать уже здесь и сейчас. это стоит того, чтоб над этим поработать.  :Smilie: 
про счастье в этом контексте думаю стоит упомянуть слова геше Джампа Тинлея об отрицательных эмоциях: отрицательные эмоции приносят страдания нам самим. вы не можете сказать: я себя сегодня так хорошо чувствую! наверно потому что очень злой (жадный, тупой, завистливый....) :Smilie: 
остальные Ваши слова про концепции, феномены и природу не понял :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Ошибка вообще в том, что помимо ума есть еще какой-то владелец этого ума, который что-то обретает или что-то достигает или от чего-то освобождается. Сами эмоции и есть хозяин. Какие пищу получают, такие и возникают чаще.

----------

Алекс Андр (30.01.2014), Влад К (30.01.2014), Монферран (05.10.2017), Павел Ш. (31.01.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Ошибка вообще в том, что помимо ума есть еще какой-то владелец этого ума, который что-то *обретает* или что-то *достигает* или от чего-то *освобождается*. Сами эмоции и есть хозяин. Какие пищу получают, такие и возникают чаще.


в приведенном примере ум *освобождается* от клеш. вообще *достигает* освобождения от оков и завес. 
в чем ошибка? в том, что для определения неопределимых понятий мы вынуждены пользоваться определениями? :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Ошибка вообще в том, что помимо ума есть еще какой-то владелец этого ума, который что-то обретает или что-то достигает или от чего-то освобождается. Сами эмоции и есть хозяин. Какие пищу получают, такие и возникают чаще.


Может быть быть не только нет владельца, но и самого ума, кроме ответа на запрос "а что есть ум?, а кто думает сейчас" и подобное..)) Может это просто технический, выдуманный. ненаходимый феномен- плод противопоставлениий "не уму"- виртуальщина?, плод рефлекса- расслабляемся-всё становится- более "умственным- приятным, напрягаемся- становится вещественным- затратным. Может это просто вертуальное направление действия: "в ум" или в "в материю"?

----------


## Фил

> Может быть ....
> ****
>  Может это просто ....?


Дубинин, разуверившись в буддизме так и не перестали искать точку опоры?
Может быть это, может быть то?
Это не лучше буддизма  :Smilie: 
Вид в профиль тот-же.

----------


## Won Soeng

> в приведенном примере ум *освобождается* от клеш. вообще *достигает* освобождения от оков и завес. 
> в чем ошибка? в том, что для определения неопределимых понятий мы вынуждены пользоваться определениями?


Ум состоит из клеш с завесами и оков. Ошибка в том, чтобы говорить, что ум от них освобождается, но не знать, что остается, когда нет оков, завес и клеш.

----------

Монферран (05.10.2017), Фил (30.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Может быть быть не только нет владельца, но и самого ума, кроме ответа на запрос "а что есть ум?, а кто думает сейчас" и подобное..)) Может это просто технический, выдуманный. ненаходимый феномен- плод противопоставлениий "не уму"- виртуальщина?, плод рефлекса- расслабляемся-всё становится- более "умственным- приятным, напрягаемся- становится вещественным- затратным. Может это просто вертуальное направление действия: "в ум" или в "в материю"?


Есть явления, которые возникают в сознании. Говорить о том, что они есть или говорить о том, что их нет - это вопрос внимания или невнимания.
Если явления возникают - не нужно думать, что это иллюзия. Увидеть, что это иллюзия - значит увидеть, как конкретно, при каких условиях эти явления возникают, а при каких не возникают.

Да и вовсе не так много смысла говорить абстрактно о явлениях или обобщенно об уме.
Есть метод, практика. Обнаружить - это страдание. Обнаружить - это причина страдания. Обнаружить - это прекращение страдания. Обнаружить - это путь к прекращению страдания.

Объяснять непонятное - это ловушка. Сколько ни разбирай слова, они остаются лишь словами. Нужно обнаруживать, на что слова указывают.

----------

Алик (30.01.2014), Монферран (05.10.2017), Фил (30.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Есть явления, которые возникают в сознании. Говорить о том, что они есть или говорить о том, что их нет - это вопрос внимания или невнимания.
> Если явления возникают - не нужно думать, что это иллюзия. Увидеть, что это иллюзия - значит увидеть, как конкретно, при каких условиях эти явления возникают, а при каких не возникают.
> 
> Да и вовсе не так много смысла говорить абстрактно о явлениях или обобщенно об уме.
> Есть метод, практика. Обнаружить - это страдание. Обнаружить - это причина страдания. Обнаружить - это прекращение страдания. Обнаружить - это путь к прекращению страдания.
> 
> Объяснять непонятное - это ловушка. Сколько ни разбирай слова, они остаются лишь словами. Нужно обнаруживать, на что слова указывают.


Вот я и пытаюсь отчаянно и долго обнаружить, на что указывают ваши слова.

----------


## Фил

> Вот я и пытаюсь отчаянно и долго обнаружить, на что указывают ваши слова.


А мне все понятно  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (30.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А мне все понятно



Поясните.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Ум состоит из клеш с завесами и оков. Ошибка в том, чтобы говорить, что ум от них освобождается, но не знать, что остается, когда нет оков, завес и клеш.


т.е. *зная*, что остается, когда нет оков, завес и клеш, *говорить*, что ум от них освобождается, - это не ошибка?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Есть явления, которые возникают в сознании. Говорить о том, что они есть или говорить о том, что их нет - это вопрос внимания или невнимания.
> Если явления возникают - не нужно думать, что это иллюзия. Увидеть, что это иллюзия - значит увидеть, как конкретно, при каких условиях эти явления возникают, а при каких не возникают.
> 
> Да и вовсе не так много смысла говорить абстрактно о явлениях или обобщенно об уме.
> Есть метод, практика. Обнаружить - это страдание. Обнаружить - это причина страдания. Обнаружить - это прекращение страдания. Обнаружить - это путь к прекращению страдания.
> 
> Объяснять непонятное - это ловушка. Сколько ни разбирай слова, они остаются лишь словами. Нужно обнаруживать, на что слова указывают.


1 Ну вообще-то никаких явлений в "сознании" не возникает, если не начать потом думать и говорить типа : "а что это было?". 
2 А если обнаруживать: " на что слова указывают", то это смотря как "обнаруживать". Если словами (мыслями), то на иные слова (мысли)- указывают, если  известным методом: "когда я ем - я ем..", то на приятное ощущение))

----------


## Фил

> Поясните.


А что непонятно?
Алексей и так простыню написал.
Куда уж подробнее?

Если Вы находитесь в другой области восприятия, с другим жизненным опытом, то можно еще 10 страниц написать, и все равно "непонятно" будет. Я сомневаюсь, что я сформулирую лучше.

Это попытка описать дискурсивно неописываемый формально опыт.
А всегда начинают цепляться к словами.

----------


## Фил

> т.е. *зная*, что остается, когда нет оков, завес и клеш, *говорить*, что ум от них освобождается, - это не ошибка?


А это важно?

----------


## Нико

> А что непонятно?
> Алексей и так простыню написал.
> Куда уж подробнее?
> 
> Если Вы находитесь в другой области восприятия, с другим жизненным опытом, то можно еще 10 страниц написать, и все равно "непонятно" будет. Я сомневаюсь, что я сформулирую лучше.


Хуже только можно сформулировать. Это бред сивой кобылы. Это не философия, по крайней мере, не буддийская.

----------


## Фил

> Хуже только можно сформулировать. Это бред сивой кобылы. Это не философия, по крайней мере, не буддийская.


Это хорошо получается у Алексея Крученых (и я нисколько не шучу)



> Та са мае
> ха ра бау
> Саем сию дуб
> радуб мола
>            аль


Кстати для большинства, это стихотворение - бред сивой кобылы.

----------

Федор Ф (30.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

"Обнаружить -- это причина страдания". Дорогие мои земляки, это просто нет слов.

----------


## Фил

> "Обнаружить -- это причина страдания". Дорогие мои земляки, это просто нет слов.


Слов действительно, очень мало, к сожалению.
Их ограниченное количество, даже если добавить выдуманные бессмысленные слова.

----------

Алик (30.01.2014), Федор Ф (30.01.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Ну, скажем так, не хозяином эмоций, а добытчиком "хорошо, покоя..", более дешёвым способом.


Это, кстати, не так плохо. И побочных эффектов не так много как от других методов.

----------

Дубинин (30.01.2014), Фил (30.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Дубинин, разуверившись в буддизме так и не перестали искать точку опоры?
> Может быть это, может быть то?
> Это не лучше буддизма 
> Вид в профиль тот-же.


Да не разочаровывался я в буддизме, вот если вдруг стану когда буддистом а потом разочаруюсь- тогда да)) (а так не пробовал- ничего не могу сказать о том: как быть буддистом).

----------

Фил (30.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Слов действительно, очень мало, к сожалению.
> Их ограниченное количество, даже если добавить выдуманные бессмысленные слова.


Слов не так мало, как вы думаете. Богатый русский язык, например, есть. Только не люблю бред словами.

----------


## Фил

> Да не разочаровывался я в буддизме, вот если вдруг стану когда буддистом а потом разочаруюсь- тогда да)) (а так не пробовал- ничего не могу сказать о том: как быть буддистом).


Ну на лунги-ванги всякие же ездили.
А я даже слов таких не знаю  :Smilie: 
Так что, Вы более буддистый буддист чем я  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Да не разочаровывался я в буддизме, вот если вдруг стану когда буддистом а потом разочаруюсь- тогда да)) (а так не пробовал- ничего не могу сказать о том: как быть буддистом).


Неужели не разочаровывался в буддизме? Дай тебя поцеловать, моя лапушка!

----------


## Фил

> Слов не так мало, как вы думаете. Богатый русский язык, например, есть. Только не люблю бред словами.


 Их ограниченное количество, сколько бы их ни было.
Что такое мало?
В русском языке около 160 000 слов.
По сравнение со 160 000 000 - это мало.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну на лунги-ванги всякие же ездили.
> А я даже слов таких не знаю 
> Так что, Вы более буддистый буддист чем я


Ну когда, я узнал, что буддист это- тот, кто принял Прибежище, а потом поточнее узнал, что это значит, то понял, что не будучи буддистом, я мог-бы проводить время более приятно. чем способом, называемым некоторыми: "ванги, лунги, ретриты.."))

----------

Фил (30.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Ну когда, я узнал, что буддист это- тот, кто принял Прибежище, а потом поточнее узнал, что это значит, то понял, что не будучи буддистом, я мог-бы проводить время более приятно. чем способом, называемым некоторыми: "ванги, лунги, ретриты.."))


Ну так на лунги-ванги то ездить перестали, 
инвалидом Дхармы стали, 
а умище то, умище куда девать?  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (30.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Их ограниченное количество, сколько бы их ни было.
> Что такое мало?
> В русском языке около 160 000 слов.
> По сравнение со 160 000 000 - это мало.


Не так мало, для переводчика достаточно. Посчитайте количество слов в тибетском языке. Их гораздо меньше. Тиб яз довольно ограниченный, имхо.

----------


## Дубинин

> Неужели не разочаровывался в буддизме? Дай тебя поцеловать, моя лапушка!


Я ещё не разочаровывался в; полётах в космос, собирании дорогих машин, и множестве вещей..

----------


## Федор Ф

> Это глупейшая практика и я гарантирую что вы не просветлеете и за сто лет, выполняя ее...


Это, и все, что дальше понаписано в этой теме - сплошной выпендреж, а не дзен.

----------


## Фил

> Не так мало, для переводчика достаточно. Посчитайте количество слов в тибетском языке. Их гораздо меньше. Тиб яз довольно ограниченный, имхо.


Но их же конечное количество!
Их же не хватит, чтобы описать все явления.
Придется придумывать новые слова.
Но и их тоже не хватит.
Они кончатся рано или поздно.

----------


## Нико

> Я ещё не разочаровывался в; полётах в космос, собирании дорогих машин, и множестве вещей..


Я со следующего гонорара куплю тебе велосипед. Да.

----------


## Нико

> Но их же конечное количество!
> Их же не хватит, чтобы описать все явления.
> Придется придумывать новые слова.
> Но и их тоже не хватит.
> Они кончатся рано или поздно.


Ничего, мы на русском придумаем. Поэты  мы.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> А это важно?


у Павла Воли есть миниатюра "Про цены и покупку квартир". там есть описание интересной ситуации, когда он приходит к своей бабушке и говорит: "бабуля, смотри, пятый айфон всего за 45 тыс. рублей!!!!!" ну бабуля почти в обморок. и Воля, поняв ситуацию, говорит зрителям: "ну представьте себе, вам 85 лет, к вам прибегает внук и говорит: "бабуля, дай 3 миллиона рублей, я КШТВРАЙ-ШЕСТЬ куплю!"
люди живут в одном мире, в одно время, в одном информационном пространстве, но видят вокруг себя они совершенно разные миры. это говоря о простых людях и простых материях. 
вот и решайте, важно это или нет :Smilie:

----------

Фил (30.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Ничего, мы на русском придумаем. Поэты  мы.


Не придумаете.
Это невозможно.
Количество явлений неограничено, а количество слов - ограничено.
Комбинаторные переставления фонем ограничены.
Если только не конструировать слова неограниченной длины.
Но такие слова нельзя будет сказать и написать.
Это уже и не слова будут.

Мы ограничены не только органами чувств, но ограничены и в рациональном познании.

----------


## Фил

> вот и решайте, важно это или нет


Не более важно, чем неважно

----------

Алекс Андр (30.01.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Не более важно, чем неважно


так а я ж о чем :Smilie:

----------

Фил (30.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Не придумаете.
> Это невозможно.
> Количество явлений неограничено, а количество слов - ограничено.
> Комбинаторные переставления фонем ограничены.
> Если только не конструировать слова неограниченной длины.
> Но такие слова нельзя будет сказать и написать.
> Это уже и не слова будут.
> 
> Мы ограничены не только органами чувств, но ограничены и в рациональном познании.



Ну я не скажу за всю Одессу. Но передать хорошим, горячим (чтобы и украинцы поняли) русским языком про то, что такое нирвана, и как её достичь, удаётся пока. Абхидхармакоша мне пока не нужна, ибо занудно там.

----------

Алекс Андр (30.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Ну я не скажу за всю Одессу. Но передать хорошим, горячим (чтобы и украинцы поняли) русским языком про то, что такое нирвана, и как её достичь, удаётся пока. Абхидхармакоша мне пока не нужна, ибо занудно там.


Да.
Это как разговаривать о музыке или танцевать об архитектуре.
А может еще массажем передавать живопись?

----------


## Нико

> Да.
> Это как разговаривать о музыке или танцевать об архитектуре.
> А может еще массажем передавать живопись?


Вы переводили стихи Шестого Далай-ламы? А мы с Хосом их переводили. Стихами. Так что..... Массаж тоже неплохое дело.

----------


## Фил

> Вы переводили стихи Шестого Далай-ламы? А мы с Хосом их переводили. Стихами. Так что..... Массаж тоже неплохое дело.


 Нет. Я не знаю тибетского.
Даже читая в подлиннике стихи англоязычных авторов, знания языка недостаточно.
Не хватает тысячелетнего культурного контекста.
А массаж - это замечательно  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Нет. Я не знаю тибетского.
> Даже читая в подлиннике стихи англоязычных авторов, знания языка недостаточно.
> Не хватает тысячелетнего культурного контекста.
> А массаж - это замечательно


Ограничимся им. Пока что.

----------

Фил (30.01.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Обнаружить - это страдание. Обнаружить - это причина страдания. Обнаружить - это прекращение страдания. Обнаружить - это путь к прекращению страдания.


Я не понял на что указывают эти слова, Вы можете сказать по-другому?




> Ну я не скажу за всю Одессу. Но передать хорошим, горячим (чтобы и украинцы поняли) русским языком про то, что такое нирвана, и как её достичь, удаётся пока. Абхидхармакоша мне пока не нужна, ибо занудно там.


Один слепец рассказывает другим слепцам, как прекрасна радуга.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (30.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Один слепец рассказывает другим слепцам, как прекрасна радуга.


Если вы про меня, то скушно даже отвечать.

----------

Андрей П. (30.01.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Если вы про меня, то скушно даже отвечать.


Спасибо, что всё-таки пересилили себя.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (30.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо, что всё-таки пересилили себя.


Я в общем мирная. Спасибо и вам. )

----------

Андрей П. (30.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> т.е. *зная*, что остается, когда нет оков, завес и клеш, *говорить*, что ум от них освобождается, - это не ошибка?


Если Вы знаете, что остается, Вы не будете говорить, что это освобождается  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (05.10.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> 1 Ну вообще-то никаких явлений в "сознании" не возникает, если не начать потом думать и говорить типа : "а что это было?". 
> 2 А если обнаруживать: " на что слова указывают", то это смотря как "обнаруживать". Если словами (мыслями), то на иные слова (мысли)- указывают, если  известным методом: "когда я ем - я ем..", то на приятное ощущение))


Сознание и есть возникновение явлений. Думать - это отдельный вид сознания. Без думания в сознании возникает сладкое, синее, теплое, трава, небо, дома, люди. До того, как они будут обозначены словами и облечены в форму речи.

Обнаруживать, на что указывают слова очень просто. Когда Вы пьете воду и узнаете вкус, Вы говорите - это вода. Вода указывает на это узнавание.

А когда Вы говорите "это - страдание". Что Вы узнаете кроме звуков этого слова? Когда Вам больно - это страдание. Вы узнаете боль, говорите - это боль. Вам понятна боль. Но страдание не только боль, и не столько само ощущение боли. Поэтому и необходимо обнаружить страдание, а не просто узнать слово и его какие-то определения, которые сами по себе узнаются, но то общее, что каждое из них объединяет еще не обнаружено.

Вот пример со сладостью. Вы слышите слово "сладость". Что это? Конфета? Пряник? Мед? Все они относятся к сладости. Но ощущение сладости, узнавание сладости - вполне конкретно. Оно лишь связано с конфетами, пряниками, медом.

----------

Монферран (15.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не понял на что указывают эти слова, Вы можете сказать по-другому?


Если кто-то никогда не видел золото, как Вы можете сказать это слово по-другому, чтобы человек понял, на что указывает это слово? Нужно его показать, человек увидит. Но он может все еще сомневаться, что именно называется золотом среди того, что он видит. Цвет? Форма? Отражение света? Как узнавать золото в дальнейшем? Поэтому говорится - не все то золото, что блестит. Нужны ясные критерии различения. Тогда узнавание происходит легко и быстро.

В отличие от золота, страдание всегда присутствует в восприятии, но оно связано с огромным количеством явлений и выделить среди них конкретное можно только уделяя внимание тому, что у них общее.

Все узнают страдание, но выделяют его в потоке внимания и не применяют к тому, что узнают слово - страдание. Поэтому слово - само по себе, а явление дукха в потоке восприятия - отдельно. А ошибка в направлении внимания на страдание приводит к неправильным взглядам. Не то исследуется, и все объяснения становятся непонятными, запутанными, не соответствующими тому, что воспринимается. Но лишь только обнаруживается правильное восприятие страдания, сразу все становится на места, очень ясно и точно.

----------

Монферран (05.10.2017), Фил (30.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Сознание и есть возникновение явлений. Думать - это отдельный вид сознания. Без думания в сознании возникает сладкое, синее, теплое, трава, небо, дома, люди. До того, как они будут обозначены словами и облечены в форму речи.
> 
> Обнаруживать, на что указывают слова очень просто. Когда Вы пьете воду и узнаете вкус, Вы говорите - это вода. Вода указывает на это узнавание.
> 
> А когда Вы говорите "это - страдание". Что Вы узнаете кроме звуков этого слова? Когда Вам больно - это страдание. Вы узнаете боль, говорите - это боль. Вам понятна боль. Но страдание не только боль, и не столько само ощущение боли. Поэтому и необходимо обнаружить страдание, а не просто узнать слово и его какие-то определения, которые сами по себе узнаются, но то общее, что каждое из них объединяет еще не обнаружено.
> 
> Вот пример со сладостью. Вы слышите слово "сладость". Что это? Конфета? Пряник? Мед? Все они относятся к сладости. Но ощущение сладости, узнавание сладости - вполне конкретно. Оно лишь связано с конфетами, пряниками, медом.


Когда в системах типа Дзогчен, говорят, что любое переживание это и есть сознание, которое и есть свобода, то это говориться всегда к "чему-то"- к побуждению, именно так переживать. Но в вашем случае я не согласен с тем, что т.н. "узнавание"- и есть проявление "сознания". Ибо само узнавание, это очень сложная  комбинация- чего-то иного. Это и "запрос" на "узнавание", это и сравнение с чем-то. это и плод- удовольствие от прекращения поиска т.е "узнал"..Не вижу я никакого т.н. прямого- не рассудочного знания, т. к. если просто оставить всё как есть- не делая чем-то иным. не сравнивая, не пытаться понять, быть, и пр..., то наступает то- что и зовётся "пресечение"- нет при такой технике ничего- что можно было-бы познать.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Если Вы знаете, что остается, Вы не будете говорить, что это освобождается


а я и не говорил, что знаю. знать, это когда что-то является частью опыта. а когда кто-то рассказал, - это не знание.
а вообще это игра в слова :Smilie:  мне сейчас лень искать, потому что это на мой взгляд не принципиально, но думаю, что можно легко найти подтверждение в переводах сутр, что ум освобождается от завес

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> почему Вы решили, что он именно в голове? ученым поверили? а они откуда узнали? УМ, - это что? Вы способны его найти?
> попробуйте рассмотреть весь ум целиком, или хотя бы одну мысль. вот поймайте ее и рассмотрите как следует, определите в каком месте она находится, как выглядит.
> вот когда сделаете это, тогда и будете утверждать, что ум Ваш или не Ваш, мысли Ваши или не Ваши, в голове все это или нет, и в Вашей ли это голове. 
> насчет медитации. медитация, - это инструмент, который позволяет например стать хозяином своих эмоций. если Вы не имеете таких недостатков, как я (см. мой предыдущий пост), то наверно медитация Вам не нужна.


Мне всё равно где ум, хоть в попе, что вы ко мне со своим умом прицепились ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> То есть Ваше личное мнение, заключается в том . Что практика Дзадзен, длительностью хоть 1 минута, хоть 45 минут является глупой?) 
> У Вас есть какие либо аргументы, подтверждающие Ваше мнение?
> Ваше мнение основано на личной практике Дзадзен?


Да, конечно на практике, в течении одной минуты и продолжительностью дня три четыре (одна минута в день). Не помню.

----------

Нико (31.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Сознание и есть возникновение явлений.


Вы слишком умный для дзэн. Будда прямо. 
Не хотите минуту посидеть вместе в глупом дзадзен ?

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Мне всё равно где ум, хоть в попе, что вы ко мне со своим умом прицепились ?


с моим? :EEK!: 
 :Smilie:

----------

Фил (31.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не хотите минуту посидеть вместе в глупом дзадзен ?


Давайте. Поддержу Вас.

----------

Монферран (05.10.2017), Сергей Мизов (31.01.2014), Фил (31.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

BTR. Забыл сказать что главное в моем минутном дзадзене это айфон, потому что в нем есть таймер.
Я выполнил. 
На работе приходится тупо пялится на крышку ноутбука.

----------

Won Soeng (31.01.2014), Нико (31.01.2014), Фил (31.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> с моим?


Тааак. Стоп, хватит.
Движется флаг, движется ветер, движется ум.
Пришел четвертый монах и дал всем пиз..что бы не умничали. Но в притче о нем не упоминается.

----------

Алекс Андр (31.01.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Если кто-то никогда не видел золото, как Вы можете сказать это слово по-другому, чтобы человек понял, на что указывает это слово? Нужно его показать, человек увидит. Но он может все еще сомневаться, что именно называется золотом среди того, что он видит. Цвет? Форма? Отражение света? Как узнавать золото в дальнейшем? Поэтому говорится - не все то золото, что блестит. Нужны ясные критерии различения. Тогда узнавание происходит легко и быстро.
> 
> В отличие от золота, страдание всегда присутствует в восприятии, но оно связано с огромным количеством явлений и выделить среди них конкретное можно только уделяя внимание тому, что у них общее.
> 
> Все узнают страдание, но выделяют его в потоке внимания и не применяют к тому, что узнают слово - страдание. Поэтому слово - само по себе, а явление дукха в потоке восприятия - отдельно. А ошибка в направлении внимания на страдание приводит к неправильным взглядам. Не то исследуется, и все объяснения становятся непонятными, запутанными, не соответствующими тому, что воспринимается. Но лишь только обнаруживается правильное восприятие страдания, сразу все становится на места, очень ясно и точно.


Страдание - это всегда конкретно. Когда мне больно, страдание - это ТОЛЬКО боль. Когда я желаю съесть мороженое, страдание - это ТОЛЬКО отсутствие у меня мороженого. Когда я не думаю о страдании (например, думаю о причине желания мороженого), страдания нет. Также и с Вашим примером про сладость, сладость не бывает не конкретной, Вы всегда представляете ее вместе с мёдом, конфетой и пряником, вне этих конкретных объектов её не существует. Но конкретность или обобщенность - это не важно. Знаете Вы, что такое шушпанцер и вундервафля - прекрасно, не знаете - прекрасно. Мир до того, как Вы это узнали, не был хуже, после того, как узнали - не стал лучше. Или таки стал?  :Wink:

----------

Фил (31.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

Хватит страдать ...ерундой.

----------


## Андрей П.

> Хватит страдать ...ерундой.


Хватит "стряхивать пепел на голову Будды", если Вы понимаете, о чём я.. Впрочем, нет, продолжайте, я её могу "почистить".  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Хватит "стряхивать пепел на голову Будды", если Вы понимаете, о чём я.. Впрочем, нет, продолжайте, я её могу "почистить".


На неё даже ботинки можно поставить :Big Grin:

----------


## Алик

> На неё даже ботинки можно поставить


Все есть Будда, значит, и на мою голову можно ботинки поставить? (Без негативных последствий  :Smilie:  )

----------

Фил (31.01.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> На неё даже ботинки можно поставить


Можно, конечно, но мне удобнее ботинки ставить в обувную подставку.  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (31.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Все есть Будда, значит, и на мою голову можно ботинки поставить? (Без негативных последствий  )


Это было бы довольно цинично и унизительно. Но от этого головы не лишишься.

----------


## Алик

> Это было бы довольно цинично и унизительно. Но от этого головы не лишишься.


Это точно, я не лишусь, а вот у того, кто поставит, могут с головой возникнуть проблемы  :Smilie:  Вывод, хотя все есть Будда: святое - это святое, а пепел - это пепел  :Smilie:

----------

Андрей П. (31.01.2014)

----------


## Люся Костина

Всегда за.... Из минут складывается жизнь.

----------


## Нико

> Вывод, хотя все есть Будда: святое - это святое, а пепел - это пепел


Откуда вы взяли, что все есть Будда?

----------


## Алик

> Откуда вы взяли, что все есть Будда?


А если так : все есть истина?

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Все есть Будда, значит


Это ничего не значит, потому что это ВСЁ не знает что оно Будда. Интересно а до Будды это ВСЁ чем было ?

----------


## Нико

> А если так : все есть истина?


Нет, опять не угадали

----------


## Алик

> Это ничего не значит, потому что это ВСЁ не знает что оно Будда. Интересно а до Будды это ВСЁ чем было ?


Так ведь ничто ничего не значит : это ум чему-то придает значение, а чему-то нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Так ведь ничто ничего не значит : это ум чему-то придает значение, а чему-то нет


Если ничто ничего не значит, зачем вы дзеном занялись? Можно просто пребывать в тупости.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Всегда за.... Из минут складывается жизнь.


Причем она не знает что такое минута.

----------


## Алик

> Нет, опять не угадали


Так я, вроде как, не угадываю, если перестать думать, то все истинно, все вещи такие, какие они есть  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> , Можно просто пребывать в тупости.


Это и есть дзен. Только вы никому не говорите. Секрет.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> если перестать думать, то все истинно


Если перестать думать, то вы и не думаете о том что истинно а что нет. Это для вас то же не важно.

----------


## Нико

> Так я, вроде как, не угадываю, если перестать думать, то все истинно, все вещи такие, какие они есть


 :EEK!:

----------


## Алик

> Если ничто ничего не значит, зачем вы дзеном занялись? Можно просто пребывать в тупости.


Очень хочется понять , что такое Это. А умность или тупость не имеют значения, Осознание Этого, оно  до ума  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> Если перестать думать, то вы и не думаете о том что истинно а что нет. Это для вас то же не важно.


Угу... :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Мизов (31.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Очень хочется понять , что такое Это. А умность или тупость не имеют значения, Осознание Этого, оно  до ума


Вы точно уверены, что умность или тупость не имеет значения?

----------


## Алик

> Вы точно уверены, что умность или тупость не имеет значения?


Угу... :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Мизов (31.01.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Причем она не знает что такое минута.


жила-была минута. она была очень горда тем, что является такой важной составляющей ВРЕМЕНИ, - ну как же, все складывается из минут. день и ночь она проводила в размышлениях о том, как важна ее миссия, насколько всеобъемлюще ВРЕМЯ, как много можно полезного сделать для усовершенствования ВРЕМЕНИ, например разбить минуты на секунды или даже милисекунды....
но однажды она вдруг узнала, что и ВРЕМЯ, и она сама, - лишь иллюзия, кем-то придуманная система для расположения событий друг относительно друга :Smilie:

----------

Алик (31.01.2014), Сергей Мизов (31.01.2014), Фил (31.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

Да, время это всего лишь наблюдение изменений.
Нико, тупость, умность всё это относительные понятия, а не факты.

----------

Алик (31.01.2014), Фил (31.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Да, время это всего лишь наблюдение изменений.
> Нико, тупость, умность всё это относительные понятия, а не факты.


На этих относительных понятиях строится вся Дхарма. Пребывать без понятий могут и мартышки. Но даже и у них они есть.

----------


## Фил

> На этих относительных понятиях строится вся Дхарма.


А на чем строятся понятия?
Вы отдаете себе отчет, что это - догма?

----------


## Нико

> А на чем строятся понятия?
> Вы отдаете себе отчет, что это - догма?


Догма -- это слепая вера в определённый концепт.

----------


## Алик

> На этих относительных понятиях строится вся Дхарма. Пребывать без понятий могут и мартышки. Но даже и у них они есть.


Относительно мартышки я умный, относительно Перельмана я тупой.  :Smilie: 
А вот куда девается Дхарма, когда я о ней не думаю, я не знаю. Это ум или тупость?

----------


## Нико

> Относительно мартышки я умный, относительно Перельмана я тупой. 
> А вот куда девается Дхарма, когда я о ней не думаю, я не знаю. Это ум или тупость?


Дхарма никуда не девается. Даже если о ней не думать. Вы не думаете -- думают другие.

----------


## Алик

> Дхарма никуда не девается. Даже если о ней не думать. Вы не думаете -- думают другие.


И поэтому Дхарма реальна? Потому, что о ней кто-то думает? А если все перестанут о ней думать?

----------


## Нико

> И поэтому Дхарма реальна? Потому, что о ней кто-то думает? А если все перестанут о ней думать?


Тогда в ней не станет необходимости. И она перестанет быть истиной на относительном уровне. А на абсолютном -- останется.

----------


## Алик

> Тогда в ней не станет необходимости. И она перестанет быть истиной на относительном уровне. А на абсолютном -- останется.


На абсолютном уровне нет привязанностей, в том числе и к Дхарме, следование Дхарме - это привязанность. Все "просто как это"  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> На абсолютном уровне нет привязанностей, в том числе и к Дхарме, следование Дхарме - это привязанность. Все "просто как это"


Ну что вы так. Привязанности  иногда хорошие бывают. Лучше, чем тупо и безмысленно таращиться на этот мир.

----------


## Алик

> Ну что вы так. Привязанности  иногда хорошие бывают. Лучше, чем тупо и безмысленно таращиться на этот мир.


Абсолютный уровень - это интуитивное действие, без рассуждений и оценок. Там нет бессмысленности и небессмысленности, тупости и мудрости.

----------


## Нико

> Абсолютный уровень - это интуитивное действие, без рассуждений и оценок. Там нет бессмысленности и небессмысленности, тупости и мудрости.


До абсолютного уровня надо доскакать на ножках интеллекта. )

----------

Алик (31.01.2014)

----------


## Алик

> До абсолютного уровня надо доскакать на ножках интеллекта. )


Так для того Будда и предложил столько путей для скакания  :Smilie:  Кому интеллект в помощь, кому настырность, а кому и слепая вера помогает.

----------


## Нико

> Так для того Будда и предложил столько путей для скакания  Кому интеллект в помощь, кому настырность, а кому и слепая вера помогает.


Слепая вера -- чаще всего не к Будде, а к Аллаху или Христу. Ох как истово индийские муслимы молятся в поездах!

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Слепая вера -- чаще всего не к Будде, а к Аллаху или Христу. Ох как истово индийские муслимы молятся в поездах!


чаще да. но понятие "чаще" означает, что иногда чаще, иногда реже, но также не исключает колебания соотношения 0 к 100% в обе стороны :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> чаще да. но понятие "чаще" означает, что иногда чаще, иногда реже, но также не исключает колебания соотношения 0 к 100% в обе стороны


Будда сам просил ему слепо не верить. Я послушалась)

----------

Алик (31.01.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Слепая вера -- чаще всего не к Будде, а к Аллаху или Христу. Ох как истово индийские муслимы молятся в поездах!


Так они не одиноки во Вселенной - у них есть Бог. Достаточно соблюдать заповеди - и попадешь в Рай. Представляете, как это здорово! Один православный священник сказал: "Разница между верующими и неверующими в том, что одни идут к холодной могиле, а другие - к сияющим вратам."
Хотя и в буддизме  есть же Буддизм Чистой Земли, где без веры в Будду Амитабху никак.

----------

Влад К (31.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Так они не одиноки во Вселенной - у них есть Бог. Достаточно соблюдать заповеди - и попадешь в Рай. Представляете, как это здорово! Один православный священник сказал: "Разница между верующими и неверующими в том, что одни идут к холодной могиле, а другие - к сияющим вратам."
> Хотя и в буддизме  есть же Буддизм Чистой Земли, где без веры в Будду Амитабху никак.


В буддизме много чистых земель, Амитабха в этом не одинок. Вспомнился анекдот про раи разных конфессий. "Тсс. В этой избушке сидят христиане. Только думают, что они тут одни".

----------

Алик (31.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Догма -- это слепая вера в определённый концепт.





> Слепая вера -- чаще всего не к Будде, а к Аллаху или Христу. Ох как истово индийские муслимы молятся в поездах!





> Будда сам просил ему слепо не верить. Я послушалась)


Догма - это недоказуемое основание.
А слепая вера, подслеповатая или зрячая - не имеет значения.
Любая вера основана на догме.
И буддизм - в том числе.
И наука - тоже.
И не надо про материализм  :Smilie:  Он - тоже.

----------

Алик (31.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Догма - это недоказуемое основание.
> А слепая вера, подслеповатая или зрячая - не имеет значения.
> Любая вера основана на догме.
> И буддизм - в том числе.
> И наука - тоже.
> И не надо про материализм  Он - тоже.


И какой делаем вывод?

----------


## Дубинин

> Будда сам просил ему слепо не верить. Я послушалась)


Это как- же у тебя получилось? Тоесть не веришь, но проверила наличие: Перерождений, Ввергающей Кармы, 3-х Кай, что ЕСДЛ- Авалокитешвара..?))

----------

Фил (31.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Это как- же у тебя получилось? Тоесть не веришь, но проверила наличие: Перерождений, Ввергающей Кармы, 3-х Кай, что ЕСДЛ- Авалокитешвара..?))


Я верю пока только своим выводам. Пока получается, что всё сходится. ))))))

----------

Фил (31.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> И какой делаем вывод?


Я уже сделал  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Я верю пока только своим выводам. Пока получается, что всё сходится. ))))))


А Вы думаете у представителей других религии что-то не сходится?
У них тоже все сходится.

----------

Алик (31.01.2014), Дубинин (31.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А Вы думаете у представителей других религии что-то не сходится?
> У них тоже все сходится.


Ну, тогда всё в ажуре. )))) Каждому -- своё.

----------

Алик (31.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, тогда всё в ажуре. )))) Каждому -- своё.


И что главное - каждому не только свое, но и правильное!  :Smilie: 
Проблема только, что каждая религия, в том числе и буддизм, учат - что правильное именно у них.

----------

Алик (31.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я верю пока только своим выводам. Пока получается, что всё сходится. ))))))


Это-да, сходится в конце концов всё и у всех.

----------

Алик (31.01.2014), Фил (31.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> И что главное - каждому не только свое, но и правильное! 
> Проблема только, что каждая религия, в том числе и буддизм, учат - что правильное именно у них.


А можно практиковать религию без чувства собственной важности и единственной правильности? Если нельзя, я вообще всё брошу и пойду.... собирать кукурузу.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Будда сам просил ему слепо не верить. Я послушалась)


цитата из книги Дже Гампопы "ДРАГОЦЕННОЕ УКРАШЕНИЕ ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЯ, ПОДОБНОЕ ИСПОЛНЯЮЩЕЙ ЖЕЛАНИЯ ДРАГОЦЕННОСТИ":
"...о *развитии* веры так говорится в “Увеселениях Великих Благородных”: “Пожалованное с трудом, Ананда, должно быть упрочено верой, и это просьба Татхагаты.”" :Smilie: 
наверно каждый выбирает себе слова Будды, которые ему больше нравятся :Smilie:

----------

Алик (31.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> так говорится в “Увеселениях Великих Благородных”


Я отстала от жизни, или переводчик шибко крут????

----------


## Фил

> А можно практиковать религию без чувства собственной важности и единственной правильности? Если нельзя, я вообще всё брошу и пойду.... собирать кукурузу.


 Теоретически можно, но по БФ, например, этот вывод сделать нельзя.

----------

Алик (31.01.2014), Нико (31.01.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Я отстала от жизни, или переводчик шибко крут????


у меня эта книга 2001 года выпуска в переводе Бориса Ерохина. в сети полно :Smilie: 
там вере уделено очень много внимания. например вот:
http://spiritual.ru/lib/rinch2.html

----------


## Нико

> у меня эта книга 2001 года выпуска в переводе Бориса Ерохина. в сети полно
> там вере уделено очень много внимания. например вот:
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/rinch2.html


Мильон раз извиняюсь, но я тут не про веру, а про особенности перевода данной цитаты. )

----------


## Алекс Андр

перевод делался с оригинала. в самом начале идет благопожелание Е.С. Гьялва Кармапы Тхае Дордже (т.е. перевод проводился, я так понимаю с его благословения), что само по себе служит определенной гарантией качества. и кроме того в предисловии переводчика сказано, что перевод проводился при непосредственном участии кхенпо Карма Чёчога. т.е. все непонятные или спорные вопросы разъяснял он. :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> перевод делался с оригинала. в самом начале идет благопожелание Е.С. Гьялва Кармапы Тхае Дордже (т.е. перевод проводился, я так понимаю с его благословения), что само по себе служит определенной гарантией качества. и кроме того в предисловии переводчика сказано, что перевод проводился при непосредственном участии кхенпо Карма Чёчога. т.е. все непонятные или спорные вопросы разъяснял он.


А, т.е. перевод ККАПОН? Тогда я не читала, читала какой-то другой. Всё ясно, спасибо.

----------


## Бодо

> Да, конечно на практике, в течении одной минуты и продолжительностью дня три четыре (одна минута в день). Не помню.



Доген дзендзи а также другие Мастера Дзен, не считают Дзадзен глупой практикой. 
И так как они практиковали Дзадзен годы и годы, то их слова, имеют больший вес, чем Ваше мнение. Основанное на 3-4 днях)))) Попробуйте практиковать хотябы год, ежедневно без пропущенных дней, 1 минуту))) И тогда напишите сюда, насколько глупа оказалась такая практика) :Wink:

----------

Александр Сергеевич (04.02.2014), Фил (31.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

Бодо, я видел и таких которые 10 лет что то практиковали, но остались теме же. Вы думаете "другие мастера дзен" будут выглядеть в своих гробах лучше чем те что не практикуют ?
Осознайте глупость всего этого перед лицом смерти.

Буддизм, дзен, Будда - всё это игра и спектакль, где в конечном итоге нет не выигравших не проигравших.

----------


## Алик

> Бодо, я видел и таких которые 10 лет что то практиковали, но остались теме же. Вы думаете "другие мастера дзен" будут выглядеть в своих гробах лучше чем те что не практикуют ?
> Осознайте глупость всего этого перед лицом смерти.
> 
> Буддизм, дзен, Будда - всё это игра и спектакль, где в конечном итоге нет не выигравших не проигравших.


Учителя Дзен говорят в таком случае :" Не создавайте ничего. Бросьте все это."  :Smilie:

----------

Бодо (02.02.2014), Влад К (03.02.2014), Фил (02.02.2014)

----------


## Бодо

> Бодо, я видел и таких которые 10 лет что то практиковали, но остались теме же. Вы думаете "другие мастера дзен" будут выглядеть в своих гробах лучше чем те что не практикуют ?
> Осознайте глупость всего этого перед лицом смерти.
> 
> Буддизм, дзен, Будда - всё это игра и спектакль, где в конечном итоге нет не выигравших не проигравших.


Вы правы, в безмолвном пространстве Дзадзен, нет Буддизма и церемоний. 
Там есть недвойственное пробуждённое сознание Будды.
Поэтому хотя бы на 1 минуту в день, полезно прекращать потоки словоблудия,
оценочные суждения, суждения псевдомудрости, венегретные философинги.
Хотя бы на минуту в день прекращать думать, кто лучше а кто хуже)
И возможно.....возможно.....всё возможно) :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> И возможно.....возможно.....всё возможно)


И эти фантазии то же на помойку.

----------

Алик (02.02.2014)

----------


## Бодо

> И эти фантазии то же на помойку.


В топку , конечно))) Но возможность осознать полезность Дзадзен открыта всегда, даже в секундном Дзадзен) :Smilie:

----------

Алик (02.02.2014), Влад К (03.02.2014), Фил (02.02.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

Никому не в пику но как-то захотелось свои пять копеек всунуть: Можно сказать по другому. Дзадзен абсолютно бесполезен поэтому его и практикуют.  :Smilie:  Дзадзен это не средство достижения чего-то особенного. Это сидение ради сидения. Если сидеть хоть что-то в нём делая (дышать например) то,можно сидеть миллион лет,ничего не будет.  :Smilie:  Попробуйте просто посидеть. Вот это и будет дзадзен.  :Smilie:

----------

Александр Сергеевич (04.02.2014), Фил (04.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> перевод делался с оригинала. в самом начале идет благопожелание Е.С. Гьялва Кармапы Тхае Дордже (т.е. перевод проводился, я так понимаю с его благословения), что само по себе служит определенной гарантией качества. и кроме того в предисловии переводчика сказано, что перевод проводился при непосредственном участии кхенпо Карма Чёчога. т.е. все непонятные или спорные вопросы разъяснял он.


А если для меня это не гарантия качества? Кхенпо Чочёг вообще спорен в своих трактовках. Пойти и удавиться?

----------


## Алекс Андр

> А если для меня это не гарантия качества? Кхенпо Чочёг вообще спорен в своих трактовках. Пойти и удавиться?


ни в коем случае! :Smilie: 
я вообще не вижу проблемы в том, верит человек или нет. все это строго индивидуально. один человек смотрит на все это (на Дхарму) и не верит. это плохо? нет, просто для того чтобы поверить ему надо все проверить. об этом и сказал Будда: "не надо верить на слово, проверь все на практике".
другой человек может имеет какие-то более прямые кармические связи с Учением, и поэтому он изначально во многое верит (относится с доверием, если угодно). это плохо? нет. для таких как он Будда сказал: "укрепляй практику верой".
очередные два вида искусных методов для разных типов людей.
так подойдет? :Smilie:

----------

Алик (03.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> ни в коем случае!
> я вообще не вижу проблемы в том, верит человек или нет. все это строго индивидуально. один человек смотрит на все это (на Дхарму) и не верит. это плохо? нет, просто для того чтобы поверить ему надо все проверить. об этом и сказал Будда: "не надо верить на слово, проверь все на практике".
> другой человек может имеет какие-то более прямые кармические связи с Учением, и поэтому он изначально во многое верит (относится с доверием, если угодно). это плохо? нет. для таких как он Будда сказал: "укрепляй практику верой".
> очередные два вида искусных методов для разных типов людей.
> так подойдет?


Учения Чочога я читала. Элистинский институт ККОН. Там он прямо противоречит прасангике.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Учения Чочога я читала. Элистинский институт ККОН. Там он прямо противоречит прасангике.


АМИНЬ! :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Если сидеть хоть что-то в нём делая (дышать например)


А пукнуть можно ?

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> В топку , конечно))) Но возможность


Возможность то же выбросить.

----------


## Фил

> А пукнуть можно ?


А Вы можете не пукнуть?

----------


## Spirit

2 Сергей Мизов.

Совершенно согласен. Из практических соображений пришёл к подобному выводу - о необходимости короткой , но интенсивной медитации .

Дело в том, что для традиционного дзадзен требуются некоторые условие - подходящая одежда, наличие матов, валиков или скамеечек. Не всегда это удобно, особенно одетым в европейский тип одежды при массовых мероприятиях.

Короткая и интенсивная медитация необходима, при этом массовость может играть стимулирующую роль. Мгновенно умолкающее и сосредотачивающееся сообщество положительно и стимулирующе будет влиять друг на друга. Ну, вспомните хотя бы всякие "минуты молчания".

Это будет очень практично.

----------

Александр Сергеевич (04.02.2014), Фил (04.02.2014)

----------


## Бодо

> Возможность то же выбросить.


Выбросьте в таком случае глупость, из своей головы))))
Вы же сами пишите что это глупая практика, ну так и не пишите глупости)))
А если у Вас зудит так, что надо свою глупость на форум излить, так придумайте свою личную практику и о ней пишите. И я уверен ,что Вашу практику и Ваши суждения с лёгкостью, выбросят и на помойку и в топку и на свалку)))) :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Мизов

Товарищь Бодо.
В моей голове пусто как в кателке, там нет не мудрости не глупости. И моя личная практика придуманная мной - минутный дзадзэн. И мне наплевать что вы об этом думаете.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Дело в том, что для традиционного дзадзен требуются некоторые условие - подходящая одежда, наличие матов, валиков или скамеечек.


зачем бедному монаху столько лишнего! :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> зачем бедному монаху столько лишнего!


Традиция.
Речь же идет о традиционном дзадзен.

----------


## Фил

Сергей Мизов, а Вы оценили, что уже 202 ответа на казалось бы "шуточный" вопрос?
Действительно, минутный дзадзен под названием "минута молчания" практиковали коллективно еще в СССР.
И эффективность, кстати, была очень высокая.
Когда это происходит в зале на 2000-3000 человек.

----------

Алик (05.02.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Традиция.
> Речь же идет о традиционном дзадзен.


значит мой дзадзен не настоящий? :EEK!:

----------


## Фил

> значит мой дзадзен не настоящий?


Настоящий но нетрадиционный  :Smilie: 
А ненастоящий, это тот, который не делают, наверное.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Товарищь Бодо.
> В моей голове пусто как в кателке, там нет не мудрости не глупости. И моя личная практика придуманная мной - минутный дзадзэн. И мне наплевать что вы об этом думаете.


Когда в голове пусто, нет мудрости, нет глупости, нет не-мудрости, нет не-глупости, то что придумывает и плюет?

----------

Монферран (15.11.2018)

----------


## Бодо

> Товарищь Бодо.
> В моей голове пусто как в кателке, там нет не мудрости не глупости. И моя личная практика придуманная мной - минутный дзадзэн. И мне наплевать что вы об этом думаете.



Вы взяли практику Дзадзен. Которую практикуют с незапамятных времён люди Дзен буддизма.
Так вот, Вы обрезали эту практику до 1 минуты)))) И потом в Вашей пустой голове возникла, мысля , *О так этож я придумал дзадзен*)))) :Big Grin:  Потом в пустой Вашей голове, которая пуста как барабан, возникла другая мысля что енти все дзадзены  глупые. Ведь от них в пустой голове только хлам мыслей роится зачем то, и тут Вам пришла третья гениальная идея. А что если я *Творец* минутного Дзадзен, выложу на форум сие величайшее открытие, сей прорыв в пустоту барабана. И тут началось, в Вашей пустой голове пустоты всё меньше и меньше, после каждого комента) Зато всё больше пафоса и ЧСВ зашкаливает. Может добавите 3 секунды к своей минуте? или аутотентичность практики не позволит?) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Александр Сергеевич

Эва сколько понаписали то. А можно было бы в это самое время заняться этим...  ну как его... дзадзеном вашим, например.

----------


## Алекс Андр

Когда внимание сосредоточивается на процессе, цель забывается, и сам процесс отождествляется с целью. Когда один ученик Дзинсю пришел к Эно, чтобы изучить дзэн под его руководством, Эно спросил его, чему его учил Дзинсю, и ученик сказал следующее: "Мой учитель обычно учил останавливать умственную деятельность и сидеть спокойно в медитации в течение долгого времени и не ложиться. На это Эно ответил: "Остановить умственную деятельность и сидеть спокойно в медитации – это болезнь, а не дзэн, и нет никакой пользы в том, что человек будет долго сидеть в одной позе". Затем он дал ему следующую гатху.

Пока человек живет, он сидит и не ложится,
Когда он мертв, он лежит и не садится;
Груда зловонных костей.
К чему же труды и старания?

----------

Фил (04.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Сергей Мизов, а Вы оценили, что уже 202 ответа на казалось бы "шуточный" вопрос?
> 
> И эффективность, кстати, была очень высокая.


В чем измеряли эффективность и кто ?

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Когда в голове пусто, нет мудрости, нет глупости, нет не-мудрости, нет не-глупости, то что придумывает и плюет?


Конечно я, но в голове пусто.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> аутотентичность практики не позволит?


Что такое аутотентичность ? И потом у меня очень высокое ЧСВ, раздутое эго, вряд ли я стану что то менять даже ради святого архата Бодо.

----------


## Нико

> Что такое аутотентичность ? И потом у меня очень высокое ЧСВ, раздутое эго, вряд ли я стану что то менять даже ради святого архата Бодо.


Прикалываемся, да? Пустая голова рукам покоя не даёт?

----------


## Аурум

> Прикалываемся, да? Пустая голова рукам покоя не даёт?


Он не прикалывается. Он крутой старообрядно-православно-адвайтистский йог, и секту организует, между прочим! Прояви уважение!  :Big Grin:

----------

Нико (05.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Он не прикалывается. Он крутой старообрядно-православно-адвайтистский йог, и секту организует, между прочим! Прояви уважение!


Секту ? Я не хочу никого. И потом мне нечему учить.

----------


## Аурум

> Секту ? Я не хочу никого. И потом мне нечему учить.


Да не скромничайте! Вы же своим ученикам даже духовные имена и персональные мантры даёте.

----------

Нико (05.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Да не скромничайте! Вы же своим ученикам даже духовные имена и персональные мантры даёте.


Ух ты. Было и такое. А это откуда Вам известно ? Но ведь давно это было, в 2009 году и после ряда небольших наставлений ученики школы были отпущены во своя си.

----------


## Аурум

> Ух ты. Было и такое. А это откуда Вам известно ? Но ведь давно это было, в 2009 году и после ряда небольших наставлений ученики школы были отпущены во своя си.


Интернет, батенька. Интернет.
А пост-то от января 14-го. Так что, видимо, снова решили имена раздавать и мантры.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

Ну и ладно, что было то было. Я стараюсь ни к чему не привязываться. Как идет так идет.

----------


## Нико

> Ух ты. Было и такое. А это откуда Вам известно ? Но ведь давно это было, в 2009 году и после ряда небольших наставлений ученики школы были отпущены во своя си.


А вы на какую тему наставляете (наставляли)?

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> А вы на какую тему наставляете (наставляли)?


Неоадвайта.

----------


## Аурум

> А вы на какую тему наставляете (наставляли)?


Какая-то традиция Навнатх Сампрадайи (Сиддхарамешвар Махарадж, Нисаргадатта Махарадж, Рамеш Балсекар), а также практика джняна-йоги в лоне старообрядческой Церкви.  :Confused:

----------


## Нико

> Неоадвайта.


Это что? Какие принципы?

----------


## Сергей Мизов

Всё уже в прошлом, но если хотите пожевать - ваше право.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Это что? Какие принципы?


Да хрень какая то. Сам не знаю.

----------


## Нико

> Да хрень какая то. Сам не знаю.


А сейчас вы буддист?

----------


## Аурум

> Всё уже в прошлом, но если хотите пожевать - ваше право.


Так реклама на вашем же форуме за январь сего года. Хотя, логично. Январь уже в прошлом.

----------


## Neroli

> Он не прикалывается. Он крутой старообрядно-православно-адвайтистский йог, и секту организует, между прочим! Прояви уважение!


Секта хоть деструктивная была? Или так себе?

----------

Алик (05.02.2014), Нико (05.02.2014), Паня (06.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

Прибежище приняли?

----------


## Ашвария

> В моей голове пусто как в кателке, там нет не мудрости не глупости. И моя личная практика придуманная мной - минутный дзадзэн. И мне наплевать что вы об этом думаете.


Это что, публичное самооправдание малой эпилепсии, да? Так это самообман, уважаемый.

----------

Нико (05.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Секта хоть деструктивная была? Или так себе?


Не в курсе, я ж лично не участвовал. Судя по каше из старообрядчества, йоги и адвайты, полагаю, контуженные, всё же, были.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> А сейчас вы буддист?


Нет, я человек, был им и остаюсь. Буддист, зороастрист, мусульманин - это ярлыки, принадлежности к той или иной гипотезе о мире.

----------


## Аурум

Как я люблю "внесектантных".  :Smilie: 
Хотя их заявленная "внесектантность" ничуть не мешает им организовывать секты. Внесектарные секты.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Это что, публичное самооправдание малой эпилепсии, да? Так это самообман, уважаемый.


Вы уж определитесь кто вы, хинду или доморощенный врач психиатр.

----------


## Neroli

> Не в курсе, я ж лично не участвовал. Судя по каше из старообрядчества, йоги и адвайты, полагаю, контуженные, всё же, были.


Ясно. Щас спрошу.

----------


## Neroli

*Сергей Мизов*, сколько квартир нужно поднести, чтобы вступить в вашу секту? У меня еще немного осталось.

----------


## Нико

> Нет, я человек, был им и остаюсь. Буддист, зороастрист, мусульманин - это ярлыки, принадлежности к той или иной гипотезе о мире.


Не учите, и не учимы будете.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Секта хоть деструктивная была? Или так себе?


Конечно так себе! и не заслуживающая никакого вашего внимания.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> *Сергей Мизов*, сколько квартир нужно поднести, чтобы вступить в вашу секту? У меня еще немного осталось.


Я никого не принимаю.

----------


## Нико

> Я никого не принимаю.


Бедные, заброшенные люди. Вы забыли рассказать про неоадвайту.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Бедные, заброшенные люди. Вы забыли рассказать про неоадвайту.


Этого мусора сейчас полно в интернете.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

Сейчас по "сходной цене" я могу предложить Вам только минутный дзадзен. Как контролируемую глупость.

----------


## Нико

> Этого мусора сейчас полно в интернете.


Тогда, может, пора прикрыть свой сайт?

----------


## Нико

> Сейчас по "сходной цене" я могу предложить Вам только минутный дзадзен. Как контролируемую глупость.


Дзен -- не глупость. Глупость -- у тех, кто считает себя "минутным дзадзеном".

----------


## Аурум

Сергей, всё-таки, гурствовать-то тянет? Ведь вот только 18-го января 2014 года вы объявили, что учить собираетесь и имена духовные раздавать.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Сергей, всё-таки, гурствовать-то тянет? Ведь вот только 18-го января 2014 года вы объявили, что учить собираетесь и имена духовные раздавать.


Да, иногда тянет. Хочется с кем то поговорить, кого то по наставлять. Хотя на самом деле наставлять не чему.

----------


## Аурум

> Да, иногда тянет. Хочется с кем то поговорить, кого то по наставлять. Хотя на самом деле наставлять не чему.


Вы понимаете, что сейчас признались, что вы — шарлатан?

----------


## Нико

> Сейчас по "сходной цене" я могу предложить Вам только минутный дзадзен. Как контролируемую глупость.


Другое на ум не приходит.

----------


## Ашвария

> Вы уж определитесь кто вы, хинду или доморощенный врач психиатр.


 :Facepalm: 
хинду бывают любых профессий.
Диплома, кстати, два. Сертификатов куча. Работаю по специальности. Вэлкам, джэй шри Рам  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Вы понимаете, что сейчас признались, что вы — шарлатан?


Конечно. Лжегуру, так точнее мысль. А что ?

----------


## Нико

> Конечно. Лжегуру, так точнее мысль. А что ?


Отлично! Сообщите ваши ставки за полкило бреда. Наверняка найдутся любители.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Отлично! Сообщите ваши ставки за полкило бреда. Наверняка найдутся любители.


А вам то какое дело леди ?  :Smilie:  Сейчас я вам могу предложить только минутный дзадзэн.

----------


## Аурум

> Конечно. Лжегуру, так точнее мысль. А что ?


Какой вы честный лже-гуру и шарлатан! Побольше бы таких!

----------

Дмитрий Зэнский (05.02.2014), Нико (05.02.2014), Паня (06.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А вам то какое дело леди ?


А может я тоже захочу

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Какой вы честный лже-гуру и шарлатан! Побольше бы таких!


Клип я уже такой смотрел, но ещё раз с удовольствием - смешно.
А вы как насчет глупого минутного дзадзена ?

----------


## Нико

> Клип я уже такой смотрел, но ещё раз с удовольствием - смешно.
> А вы как насчет глупого минутного дзадзена ?


Дураков хватает.

----------


## Аурум

> Клип я уже такой смотрел, но ещё раз с удовольствием - смешно.
> А вы как насчет глупого минутного дзадзена ?


Никак.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

Ну, никак значит никак.
Ещё я забыл уточнить, но подредактировал что минутный дзадзен надо проводить 1 раз в день в течении 32 лет.

----------


## Аурум

> Ну, никак значит никак.
> Ещё я забыл уточнить, но подредактировал что минутный дзадзен надо проводить 1 раз в день в течении 32 лет.


Совет от признанного шарлатана и лже-гуру!

----------

Нико (05.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Совет от признанного шарлатана и лже-гуру!


Это не совет, а условие. Одноминутный дзадзен на каждого погибшего в советско-японской войне 1945 года (со стороны советских войск).

----------


## Нико

А... махамудру тоже так надо, в течение 32 лет? Или всё же меньше времени это займёт?

----------


## Нико

> Это не совет, а условие. Одноминутный дзадзен на каждого погибшего в советско-японской войне 1945 года (со стороны советских войск).


Тогда 12 мильонов лет на это надо.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> А... махамудру тоже так надо, в течение 32 лет? Или всё же меньше времени это займёт?


А это по вашему желанию, какой символический смысл вы придадите махамудре.

----------


## Аурум

> Это не совет, а условие. Одноминутный дзадзен на каждого погибшего в советско-японской войне 1945 года (со стороны советских войск).


Я ни советов, ни условий, от шарлатанов, лже-гуру и организаторов сект не принимаю.

----------


## Нико

> А это по вашему желанию, какой символический смысл вы придадите махамудре.


Махамудра -- это не символизм, а техника работы с умом.

----------


## Neroli

> Я никого не принимаю.


Я не понимаю... Меня даже в секту не берут.  :Frown:

----------


## Нико

> Я не понимаю... Меня даже в секту не берут.


Бедная ты, бедная. Не удастся тебе послушать словесной помойки, и даже квартиру некому отдать.

----------


## Аурум

> Я не понимаю... Меня даже в секту не берут.


Да чего проще! Сейчас накатаю пост о миллисекундном квантовом дзадзене, и можно уже в мою секту зазывать стройные ряды стройных дев. Тоже буду имена давать. Духовные. Кроме всего прочего, разумеется.

----------


## Нико

> Да чего проще! Сейчас накатаю пост о миллисекундном квантовом дзадзене, и можно уже в мою секту зазывать стройные ряды стройных дев. Тоже буду имена давать. Духовные. Кроме всего прочего, разумеется.


Кстати. Придумала. "Солнце духа" (с). Там про буддизм и хатха-йогу. Радость для души и тела. За умеренную плату. Все учители -- российские. Имена -- доступны.

----------


## Аурум

> Кстати. Придумала. "Солнце духа" (с). Там про буддизм и хатха-йогу. Радость для души и тела. За умеренную плату. Все учители -- российские. Имена -- доступны.


Не мешай мне секту придумывать!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Не мешай мне секту придумывать!


Мы договоримся. Челябинск -- удачный регион.

----------


## Аурум

У меня будет своя секта! С блэкджеком и дакинями!

----------


## Нико

> У меня будет своя секта! С блэкджеком и дакинями!


Из Индии поставим дакинь. Блекджек -- из дьютифри.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Махамудра -- это не символизм, а техника работы с умом.


Что вы все к этому уму прицепились ? Чем он вам помешал ?
Ничем. До махамудры жили не тужили, ум не мешал, потом вдруг взял и помешал. Не правда, вам уже промыла мозги секта махаяны. И теперь вы как больная носитесь с идеей насилования ума.

----------


## Аурум

> Что вы все к этому уму прицепились ? Чем он вам помешал ?
> Ничем. До махамудры жили не тужили, ум не мешал, потом вдруг взял и помешал. Не правда, вам уже промыла мозги секта махаяны. И теперь вы как больная носитесь с идеей насилования ума.


Гражданин шарлатан, вы поаккуратнее выражайтесь.

----------


## Нико

> Что вы все к этому уму прицепились ? Чем он вам помешал ?
> Ничем. До махамудры жили не тужили, ум не мешал, потом вдруг взял и помешал. Не правда, вам уже промыла мозги секта махаяны. И теперь вы как больная носитесь с идеей насилования ума.


До махамудры ум сильно мешал. Я свой ум люблю, не насилую. Осторожная махамудра у меня. А у вас, с дзадзеном, нет истерик?

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> До махамудры ум сильно мешал. Я свой ум люблю, не насилую. Осторожная махамудра у меня. А у вас, с дзадзеном, нет истерик?


У меня же всего минута тупого сидения. Никаких эффектов.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Я не понимаю... Меня даже в секту не берут.


Вы уже в секте. Традиция: Махаяна

----------


## Нико

> У меня же всего минута тупого сидения. Никаких эффектов.


Махамудра -- не тупое, а умное сидение. В природе ума. Может, вам нужна помощь?

----------


## Нико

> Вы уже в секте. Традиция: Махаяна


Махаяна -- это не секта. Там учатся, а не штампуют мозги.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Махамудра -- не тупое, а умное сидение.


Это плохо - горе от ума. А у нас есть ещё понятие разум.



> Может, вам нужна помощь?


Вы посмотрите, на ваш ум наложили гипотезу, которая называется "Традиция: Махаяна". Вы ее проверьте критическим взглядом. Если я живое существо и не страдаю - зачем меня избавлять от страданий ??? От кого спасать ??? 
Я простой человек не встретивший в жизни ни одно реинкарнированного существа, их нет ни где, а вас обманывают говоря о круге перерождений. Что заставляет вас в это верить ?

Вот вам мой бред.

----------


## Аурум

> Вы уже в секте. Традиция: Махаяна


Немного о "внесектарном" шарлатане Сергее Мизове:



> ...является официально старообрядческим христианином и принадлежит к общине Русской Православной старообрядческой Церкви в г.Сызрань (т. е. имеет своего духовного отца - наставника из священства старообрядцев). Он также верен традиции Навнатх Сампрадайи (Сиддхарамешвар Махарадж, Нисаргадатта Махарадж, Рамеш Балсекар) и продолжает практику джняна-йоги в лоне старообрядческой Церкви.


А у вас как секта называется? Старообрядческие христиане-неоадвайтисты?

----------

Ittosai (05.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Немного о "внесектарном" шарлатане Сергее Мизове:
> А у вас как секта называется? Старообрядческие христиане-неоадвайтисты?


Вы что ко мне прицепились как "банный лист к попе".  Давно это было, хватить ковыряться в корзине для мусора.

----------


## Аурум

> Вы что ко мне прицепились как "банный лист к попе".  Давно это было, хватить ковыряться в корзине для мусора.


Январь 2014 года, издаётся ваша брошюрка, вы рекламируете ее на другом форуме, а у вас на форуме рекламка с обещаниями учить и давать духовные имена. Это давно? Я понимаю, конечно, всё относительно. Кому-то и из февраля январь — это давно.

----------


## Нико

> Это плохо - горе от ума. А у нас есть ещё понятие разум.
> 
> Вы посмотрите, на ваш ум наложили гипотезу, которая называется "Традиция: Махаяна". Вы ее проверьте критическим взглядом. Если я живое существо и не страдаю - зачем меня избавлять от страданий ??? От кого спасать ??? 
> Я простой человек не встретивший в жизни ни одно реинкарнированного существа, их нет ни где, а вас обманывают говоря о круге перерождений. Что заставляет вас в это верить ?
> 
> Вот вам мой бред.


Главное -- чтобы вы никого не обманывали бредом за деньги. С Махаяной мы уж как-нить разберёмся без вас.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Главное -- чтобы вы никого не обманывали бредом за деньги. С Махаяной мы уж как-нить разберёмся без вас.


Не знаю. Очень слабо верю что обнаружите тонкий обман. Как ни как с 2002 года сидите. У нас в мире и так обмана хватает так ещё сверху спешат загрузить какой ни будь религиозной концепцией.

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю. Очень слабо верю что обнаружите тонкий обман. Как ни как с 2002 года сидите. У нас в мире и так обмана хватает так ещё сверху спешат загрузить какой ни будь религиозной концепцией.


Дорогой мой, я с 1995-го сижу. Иллюзий нет.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Дорогой мой, я с 1995-го сижу. Иллюзий нет.


Простите я не ваш дорогой, у меня своя жена есть.  :Smilie:  А говорите нет иллюзий.

----------


## Нико

> Простите я не ваш дорогой, у меня своя жена есть.  А говорите нет иллюзий.


Я к вам в жёны не напрашивалась. Скромнее надо быть тут. На ваше одно слово -- у меня два. Понято?

----------


## Сергей Мизов

Закрыли тему.

----------


## Аурум

Закрывайте! Что вы — шарлатан с комплексом гуру, претендующий на создание своей секты уже понятно. Хорошо, что вы этого, в общем-то, и не скрывали.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Закрывайте! Что вы — шарлатан с комплексом гуру, претендующий на создание своей секты уже понятно. Хорошо, что вы этого, в общем-то, и не скрывали.


Хватит орать  :Smilie:

----------


## Аурум

> Хватит орать


У вас, видимо, слуховые галлюцинации.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

В секте Ньигма все такие приставучие ?

----------


## Нико

> В секте Ньигма все такие приставучие ?


А чего вам Нингма сдалась, с вашим отсутствием буддийского Прибежища?

----------


## Аурум

> В секте Ньигма все такие приставучие ?


Не знаю секты "Ньигма".

----------

Нико (05.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> А чего вам Нингма сдалась, с вашим отсутствием буддийского Прибежища?


Прибегают, это значит от кого то спасаются. Прибежище - место спасения. Но спасаться не от кого, значит надо придумать мифические страшилки и от них спасаться  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Не знаю секты "Ньигма".


У вас там под аватаром написано куда вы вляпались.

----------


## Аурум

> У вас там под аватаром написано куда вы вляпались.


Вы невнимательно читаете. А вляпались, кстати, вы, гражданин шарлатан.

----------


## Нико

> У вас там под аватаром написано куда вы вляпались.


Короче, деньги с других форумов собирайте. И паству тоже.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> А вляпались, кстати, вы, гражданин шарлатан.


Куда товарищ Дартаньян ? Оскорбил ?

----------


## Сергей Мизов

Паству, деньги, секта. Что и в правду поверили ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Аурум

> Куда товарищ Дартаньян ? Оскорбил ?


Да нет, что вы! Шарлатаны, как вы, меня только веселят!

----------


## Сергей Мизов

Человек который смеется без особых на то причин. Снимите с него шляпу. А у меня минутный дзадзен.

----------


## Ersh

Просьба больше не кормить тролля. Тем более забаненного  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (05.02.2014), Влад К (05.02.2014), Сергей Мизов (05.02.2014), Фил (05.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Человек который смеется без особых на то причин. Снимите с него шляпу. А у меня минутный дзадзен.


Хватит уже. Минутного, некачественного "дзадцена".

----------

Сергей Мизов (05.02.2014)

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта.

----------

Ашвария (05.02.2014), Сергей Мизов (05.02.2014), Фил (05.02.2014)

----------

